# turbo m3



## bannerrj (Feb 26, 2007)

to all the guys that got the HPF turbo kit, I just wanted to know how the cars R holding up to all that additional HP. Did anybody take them to the track yet?


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

subscribed


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

bannerrj said:


> to all the guys that got the HPF turbo kit, I just wanted to know how the cars R holding up to all that additional HP. Did anybody take them to the track yet?


I don't know if any of them are members of this forum. I will ask a few of them to reply over here.

*Here are a bunch of our customer's M3 with our turbo kit. Click on each picture to see more pictures of their car and links to their posts, videos and kill stories...*

Fabio....


Josh....


Raj....


Jim....


Alvin....


Tommy....


Kevin....


Robert....


*Click on each picture to see more pictures of their car and links to their posts, videos and kill stories...*[/QUOTE]


----------



## sickbimmer (Dec 17, 2007)

bannerrj said:


> to all the guys that got the HPF turbo kit, I just wanted to know how the cars R holding up to all that additional HP. Did anybody take them to the track yet?


Hey there, Would Like to introduce myself. My Name is Fabio and I own the LSB M3 at the top of the list. Since 2 other guys with the kit have went to the drag strip(one guy ran a 11.4 @134MPH) I decided to bring mine to a auto X. It was my first time taking my e46 to a auto X so I let mt buddy drive. The car performed extremely we'll for a high HP turbo car. I had it on pump mode (417rwhp) for the event. The car has about 1300 miles since I put the turbo on and even my wife loves the way it drives. She couldn't even tell that a changed the clutch for the HPF one. I can't wait till the snow melts away so I can enjoy the car some more. If you click on the picture of my car posted by Chris, you can see the Video of my car at the Auto X.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Getting a tiny picture with no links for each of the lines above.


----------



## sickbimmer (Dec 17, 2007)

Try this then.

http://www.horsepowerfreaks.com/pictures/BMW/M3/7980


----------



## ce12 (Mar 27, 2006)

bannerrj said:


> to all the guys that got the HPF turbo kit, I just wanted to know how the cars R holding up to all that additional HP. Did anybody take them to the track yet?


Hey all, thought I'd share some comments as well. Mine is the Imola Red one (Raj), and I've been daily driving my HPF 750 Stg-II here in Minneapolis for about 2 weeks now. So far I've been thru the tank of race gas that was in the car, and am running 92 octane pump gas as I drive it to work, and weekends. Right now temps are ranging from -10F to about 25F, and in pump gas mode, I'm hititng 7 psi of boost.

Here some daily driving notes:

1. Starts and idles just as it was when stock.
2. Throttle and boost response is amazing.
3. Low boost 7 psi mode, the car runs quite strong
4. Full boost 12-13 psi on race fuel, wicked accleration.
5. Quality and setup, is really top notch. Everything from the tuning, to the construction of the components, and layout. 
6. Power is addicting

Driving to work has taken a whole new dimension 
-Raj


----------



## Evil Twin Rob (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey everone, i'm Rob. My car was dubbed the "evil twin" in the HPF shop because it's the same color as Chris' car. I've got a little over 4k on the kit now, and it hasn't skipped a beat. The car is the current E46 world record holder, running 11.41 @ 131 mph. The highest trap of the day was 133 mph. The HPF feramic clutch is also holding up very well, and I do not baby this car. It is a true daily driver, weather permitting of course. HPF prides themselves on tuning for drivability, and I don't think it could be any better. Here is a vid for anyone who hasn't seen it. The M5 in the vid wil have the HPF twin turbo installed hopefully by this summer. Note the tires coming loose on the race gas pull at about 70 mph!


----------



## SupraKiller (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm in LOVE with my HPF turbo M3. The drivability, reliability, is just amazing. I'm a born horsepower fanatic and have gone through many cars. What I really like about the car besides the GOOOOBs of power is the quality. It maintains the solid feel of a European car and doesn't feel riced out. In pump gas mode you will take out a lot of cars out there. On pump gas, I was pretty much dead even with the saleen s281 extreme which is rated at 550hp. I rarely have to go into race mode, but its addicting. I'm lucky to have a gas station with 110 leaded race gas from a PUMP @ 5.89 a gallon, so I only run that. If you have the dinero, go with stage 2. It'll pay off trust me. Any other question, feel free to ask HPF turbo m3 owners or hpf themselves. They are extremely responsive and dont' feel like you are asking too many questions. They will answer it all.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the lead in leaded gas kill cats? (not the 4 legged kind)


----------



## Evil Twin Rob (Dec 17, 2007)

franka said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't the lead in leaded gas kill cats? (not the 4 legged kind)


yes, lead kills cats.....if you're a decent shot! Jim's car still runs cats, which is why his maps are a little different. All the other HPF cars have had the cats removed.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Evil Twin Rob said:


> yes, lead kills cats.....if you're a decent shot! Jim's car still runs cats, which is why his maps are a little different. All the other HPF cars have had the cats removed.


I see. So its not exactly retaining all the pre-turbo features and capablities.


----------



## st06m3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello there, I'm Jim. I was the first one to get the HPF750 Kit. I had been researching for a F/I solution for about 8 months before I settled with HPF. I had contacted all of the current players like AA, VF, ESS, and Dinan. I came really close to buying the VF kit since they had a local VF rep. But I decided to wait until Bimmerfest. Once I meet the HPF crew and got a test ride, I was pretty much hooked. I have about 4K miles on the car and it runs great. I decided to get the cat option and run unleaded. I run VP109 unleaded which is the highest rated unleaded that I can buy here in AZ. I also have a special 97 pump mode, which gives me 500RWHP. Luckily there is a 101 octane gas pump nearby and that is my primary fuel. I only go into race fuel mode when I video races or enter Dyno contests. Although the race fuel mode only gives me an extra 50WHP, the extra boost and the torque provides an unbelievable rush. I am very tempted to get Stage 2 but I will probably hold off and see what Stage 3 offers.

Here is a YouTube link of me and my friends running a comparo between VF Eng S/C, HPF750, and a stock M3.


----------



## st06m3 (Dec 18, 2007)

I forgot to mention, I recently attended a Dyno event and my car made 570RWP and 500ft/lbs on a Mustang Dyno. My HP is low compared to the other kits since I have a Cat but look at that torque number :yikes:. I think I currently have the baddest HPF Torque monster. :bigpimp:


----------



## TANKM3 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well I guess its my turn now! l.o.l.
Unfortunately for me, I have only 1 day and about 100 miles on my car since getting it back from HPF.
BUT...I can honestly say the MOST exciting and fun day I've ever had in my car!

I left out of the country and we've had tons of either rain or snow ever since that 1 day.

The car ran incredibly and the quality and attention to detail in EVERY part of this Turbo kit is above and beyond anything else I've seen available.

I just cant wait til Spring gets here!!


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

Thanks guys! I appreciate you all posting over here. Bimmerfest doesn't get quite as much love in the FI section as it should. 

Chris.


----------



## triggs (Nov 28, 2007)

Just out of curiousity, Would it be best to have the turbo done on M3 than other e46 series? Would you recommend it on 330i?


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

triggs said:


> Just out of curiousity, Would it be best to have the turbo done on M3 than other e46 series? Would you recommend it on 330i?


We will be developing a turbo kit for the 330i later in 2008. Right now there is no production turbo kit available for the 330i. Our M3 turbo system makes more power than our future 330i turbo system because the M3 has an iron block and a larger displacement.

Take care,
Chris.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

HPF Chris; Our M3 turbo system makes more power than our future 330i turbo system because the M3 has an iron block and a larger displacement.[/QUOTE said:


> What does an iron block have to do with making more hp or torque, or both?


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

triggs said:


> Just out of curiousity, Would it be best to have the turbo done on M3 than other e46 series? Would you recommend it on 330i?


There is a great twin screw that is available for the 330. I'm not sure who makes it, maybe Active.

I know because I looked into it while I was considering buying a nice used 330 and slapping a twin screw on it for a daily driver.

A twin screw makes terrific torque in the lower rpm range where a daily driver operates. Ditto for a Roots style blower. Both will beat a turbo in this rpm range

A turbo is at it's best in the upper rpm range where it will out-perform the twin and the roots. But that is not where a daily driver operates.


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

franka said:


> What does an iron block have to do with making more hp or torque, or both?


An iron block is stronger than an aluminum block and allows us to run more boost.

We just made 724rwhp with a T67 turbo on our customers E46 M3 with the stock 11.5:1 internals.

Here's a video of the dyno pulls. 




Here's a link to the details... http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?p=7093840#post7093840


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Aluminum block with steel liners or an aluminum block with a cylinder coating? Are you saying an aluminum block can not contain the pressure?


----------



## bannerrj (Feb 26, 2007)

Thank for all the info guys:thumbup: How would you compare the turbo m3 on race gas to a equal amount of hp supra?


----------



## spoolin spec v (Nov 3, 2007)

Evil Twin Rob said:


> Hey everone, i'm Rob. My car was dubbed the "evil twin" in the HPF shop because it's the same color as Chris' car. I've got a little over 4k on the kit now, and it hasn't skipped a beat. The car is the current E46 world record holder, running 11.41 @ 131 mph. The highest trap of the day was 133 mph. The HPF feramic clutch is also holding up very well, and I do not baby this car. It is a true daily driver, weather permitting of course. HPF prides themselves on tuning for drivability, and I don't think it could be any better. Here is a vid for anyone who hasn't seen it. The M5 in the vid wil have the HPF twin turbo installed hopefully by this summer. Note the tires coming loose on the race gas pull at about 70 mph!


HPF the supra guys?

and 133mph trap on a daily driver car is movin out.


----------



## spoolin spec v (Nov 3, 2007)

also, what was your 60' and mph gained on the back half?


----------



## getz (Sep 21, 2007)

I wonder how well this kit would adapt to the Z4 M Coupe. It sounds intriguing.
-Getz


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

bannerrj said:


> Thank for all the info guys:thumbup: How would you compare the turbo m3 on race gas to a equal amount of hp supra?


Here's a video of a race awhile back between a M3 with the HPF Stage 1 turbo kit and a Supra with a 74 series turbo.






The turbo M3 makes significantly more power down low than a 2JZ-GTE Supra with the same mods due to the dual vanos and the higher compression of the stock motor. Depending on turbo sizing and engine mods, the Supra is definitely a contender after 4,500rpm. Stage 3 dyno results still aren't out yet, but that will be a much better comparison of a low compression motor vs. another low compression motor.



spoolin spec v said:


> also, what was your 60' and mph gained on the back half?


Robert... Can you post up your 1/8th MPH and ET, or was the track having trouble with that?



getz said:


> I wonder how well this kit would adapt to the Z4 M Coupe. It sounds intriguing.
> -Getz


We're going to be doing that in about one year. Send an email to [email protected] if you'd like to get on our mailing list. 

Take care,
Chris.


----------



## Evil Twin Rob (Dec 17, 2007)

The track doesn't have mph readout @ 1/8th mile. Stock gears make it a little slow out of the hole, but third and fourth gear pull down the track is just crazy. The second 1/8th is definitely where time is being made up.


----------



## bannerrj (Feb 26, 2007)

would my tunner be able to tune the car and make the same hp without any problems.
IVEY TUNE


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

bannerrj said:


> would my tunner be able to tune the car and make the same hp without any problems.
> IVEY TUNE


Just curious why would you want to do that?

Chris.


----------



## bannerrj (Feb 26, 2007)

HPF Chris said:


> Just curious why would you want to do that?
> 
> Chris.


I dont have the $$ to send my car over to you guys everytime I want to upgrade.


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

bannerrj said:


> I dont have the $$ to send my car over to you guys everytime I want to upgrade.


Upgrades won't be required, and our tune covers each package.

Stage 1 = 425rwhp pump, 600rwhp race fuel - $16,000
Stage 2 = 525rwhp pump+methanol, 625 race fuel+methanol - $18,500

We will be releasing pricing for stage 3 shortly, which will be 500+rwhp pump, 650rwhp pump+race, 800+rwhp race fuel.

Take care,
Chris.


----------



## firegabe (May 17, 2007)

I WANT I WANT I WANT when can I send you my '07 MZ4????
I can have it on the way over in the morning if the kit was available!!

Gabe


----------



## HPF Chris (May 23, 2005)

firegabe said:


> I WANT I WANT I WANT when can I send you my '07 MZ4????
> I can have it on the way over in the morning if the kit was available!!
> 
> Gabe


Not for a little while. We don't have plans to do that car until 2009.

Chris.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

Trade your car in for one they do have a kit for.


----------



## midlife (May 10, 2007)

franka said:


> There is a great twin screw that is available for the 330. I'm not sure who makes it, maybe Active.
> 
> I know because I looked into it while I was considering buying a nice used 330 and slapping a twin screw on it for a daily driver.
> 
> ...


what do you mean by tein screw?
is that 2 parellel turbos vs one?

or u r refering to a supercharger?
thanks


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

midlife said:


> what do you mean by tein screw? is that 2 parellel turbos vs one? or u r refering to a supercharger? thanks


A Twin Screw is a type of supercharger. It is not a turbo and is it not related to turbos. See this link....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twin-screw_type_supercharger

If this link doesn't work then type in "twin screw supercharger" into google and you will get a lot of good info.

The TS will produce instant response as low as 2000 rpm and will provide a very strong and broad torque curve which is exactly what you want in a daily driver, a street machine.

A turbo will produce more absolute top end power but it doesn't really start to pull until 5000 rpm and above. At 3000 rpm it is a dog and needs to get spooled up, revved up, to produce power. That is exactly what you do not want in a daily driver.


----------



## franka (Jan 23, 2006)

The newest hottest Corvette engine is an LS9 with 650 hp. It uses a TS SC for the same reasons I mentioned above, instant throttle response, good tractability and strong tq and hp making capacity.


----------



## C-Level (Feb 20, 2008)

+1 for boosted M3s


----------



## Celsius (Aug 20, 2006)

HPF Chris said:


> Upgrades won't be required, and our tune covers each package.
> 
> Stage 1 = 425rwhp pump, 600rwhp race fuel - $16,000
> Stage 2 = 525rwhp pump+methanol, 625 race fuel+methanol - $18,500
> ...


Would I be able to pass DEQ with your kit? Pls PM me for an "installed" price quote (Stage2).

Thanks,


----------

